# 05 Gto



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

New to this forum, 1st post. I took the 05 goat for a test drive last night and was wondering what kind of prices I can expect to pay for it. Salesman quoted me $36,000 out the door but that seems awfullyl high. Really like the car just don't want to be taken to the cleaners. arty:


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

They are going for list which is basically $34,000 plus you have TTL so $36K may be about right. No incentive to go below MSRP when its just out and 04s are still around. My brother looked at GTOs in FL last weekend and they were talking about being marked up above MSRP at some dealers in the area. There is a GM Loyalty discount of $1500 if you own a GM product right now. This price is cheap compared to what the Aussie's and Brit's have to pay (50 to 100% more than the US). Also a deal when you compare it to the Vette or CTS-V.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

depends where u live.

Here in FL stealers are marking them up from a couple of thousand to several thousand. They can shove their GTOs up their asses.

I have started to look for cars in the northern states & will probably pay to have it shipped down here. Or I will just wait.


----------



## bp1281 (Jan 14, 2005)

I was quoted MSRP less $1000 plus a $1500 GM Loyalty Discount so I'm looking at $31,795 plus TT&L for an automatic. Yeah, I know there is a $1,300 gas Guzzler Tax but it's included in this price. I'm in a mid-life crisis and keep dreaming of the 69 Roadrunner <modified to 450 hp and street legal> that I used to love to drive. As a former Plymouth man, I have fond memories of running many a GTO in the "old" Days. I can now afford to get the car of my dreams and can only hope that this 05 Goat will prove to be an equal to my 69 Runner. There are no 05's to be found in my area just yet <Louisiana> . I'm taking delivery of the first to arrive at my dealer by the end of the week.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm new here too...and I've been reading through ALOT of the posts. I definitely can afford an '05 GTO with the Sport Appearance Package (red on red, A4) and I intend on getting one. That's probably going to cost around 40k after taxes etc. right? I'm hoping to get the 1500 loyalty discount, and my father works for GM, so i'm hoping to get another discount.

I'm curious tho, in other posts I've read people saying to wait for GM to hand out rebates if the car isn't selling. For one, I'm way to anxious to wait, but if I do, how long do you think GM will wait until they start giving us a break on a new GTO? I definitely want this car for the summer...that's the longest I can wait. A part of me is afraid to wait too long because I don't want to get one that's been sitting around or used for test driving.

Any words of advice from anyone?


----------



## C'Ville GTO (Jan 5, 2005)

It amazes me the wide variance in prices based upon geographical regions. 
I picked up '04 Torrid Red M6 at GM employee cost with 0% financing (late Nov). Of course, 4 days later GM increased the '04 rebate to $5,500 with 2.9% for 60 months. We knew that GM may do that, but we took the chance anyway.....
Currently, if you have a leased vehicle GM will pay up to $2,000 to terminate your lease early and put you in an '04 GTO ('05 excluded). This offer is not available for GMS pricing (www.gm.com/leaseoffer).


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

GTOJon said:


> I do, how long do you think GM will wait until they start giving us a break on a new GTO? I definitely want this car for the summer...that's the longest I can wait.
> 
> Any words of advice from anyone?


They usually start discounting in August. If you want one for the summer, then go ahead and buy in May.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> They usually start discounting in August. If you want one for the summer, then go ahead and buy in May.


Thanks. I think I might just wait til then (or at least try to!). So I can put a nice down payment on it and have DECENT monthy payments


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

GTOJon said:


> I'm new here too...and I've been reading through ALOT of the posts. I definitely can afford an '05 GTO with the Sport Appearance Package (red on red, A4) and I intend on getting one. That's probably going to cost around 40k after taxes etc. right? I'm hoping to get the 1500 loyalty discount, and my father works for GM, so i'm hoping to get another discount.
> 
> I'm curious tho, in other posts I've read people saying to wait for GM to hand out rebates if the car isn't selling. For one, I'm way to anxious to wait, but if I do, how long do you think GM will wait until they start giving us a break on a new GTO? I definitely want this car for the summer...that's the longest I can wait. A part of me is afraid to wait too long because I don't want to get one that's been sitting around or used for test driving.
> 
> Any words of advice from anyone?


bp1281 - there will be no comparison. I restored a 67 Dodge Charger with a HO 383-4 w/ 4spd. I drove it for 15 years as my daily driver. Great Car but it was a muscle car in more than one sense of the word (took muscle to drive it). I then switched to a '99 Camaro Z-28 (Prior to that I said I never would own a GM let alone a Chevy) - a car well designed for the purpose it was intended. The Camaro was the best car I ever owned until I got this GTO. I look forward to driving it everyday - even if its just around the block. Its level of refinement - engine, suspension, comfort - take it way beyond the next level. You won't be disappointed!!! BTW, 450 HP in the 60's was at the crank and so the 400 HP you get from the LS2 will water your eyes!!


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

:agree


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

Give it a month or two and you could save a bunch of money. All the color/tranny combos will still be available then and you can get a feel for how they are selling. If sales are brisk, get one then. If sales are sluggish and people start looking forward to the '06 then it's deja vu all over again for GM with the GTO, they start slicing and dicing the prices. The '05 GTO just rolled out but GM is already 5 months into the normal model years selling cycle. Also, maybe GM comes out with a special color like they did last year with the Pulse Red and you'll be happy with that, or not, who knows. If you gotta have it now you will pay for that priviledge, that's what the dealers are counting on.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Xman said:


> bp1281 - there will be no comparison. I restored a 67 Dodge Charger with a HO 383-4 w/ 4spd. I drove it for 15 years as my daily driver. Great Car but it was a muscle car in more than one sense of the word (took muscle to drive it). I then switched to a '99 Camaro Z-28 (Prior to that I said I never would own a GM let alone a Chevy) - a car well designed for the purpose it was intended. The Camaro was the best car I ever owned until I got this GTO. I look forward to driving it everyday - even if its just around the block. Its level of refinement - engine, suspension, comfort - take it way beyond the next level. You won't be disappointed!!! BTW, 450 HP in the 60's was at the crank and so the 400 HP you get from the LS2 will water your eyes!!


Geez all this talk...now how am I supposed to wait til May to pick one up, nevermind waiting for a discount :willy: Put it this way...I'll be lucky if I'll be able to wait til May...on second thought, I'd be more lucky to get it sooner huh


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

vrb747 said:


> depends where u live.
> 
> Here in FL stealers are marking them up from a couple of thousand to several thousand. They can shove their GTOs up their asses.
> 
> I have started to look for cars in the northern states & will probably pay to have it shipped down here. Or I will just wait.


Look in the NW, SD. ND. MT. WY etc. I can find 05's for $31547 to $32300 all day long. Then if you know some one in MT. tag it there for the 1st 6 months and you get out of paying sales tax arty:


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Just my $.02. There is probably going to be a major overlap for the 05/06 model year, since production of the 06 will start in the May/June time frame. Which means there will be alot of 05s, based on sales of course, on dealer lots when the 06s start to arrive in the "normal" September/October timeframe. My dealer here in WI is not getting any 05s until March. So, seven months later dealers will be getting 06s. It will be interesting to see how it all plays out. I think, again, based on sales, there will be deals to be had on the 05s just like there still are on the 04s. Tough decision, I know. I wanted to get an 05, but the deal was too good on the 04, so I took the plunge. Good luck!!! :cheers


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I know the '07 is going to be based on a new platform and built in the US, but does anyone know anything about the '06?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I would bet the 18" wheels become standard, the spoiler becomes a dealer installed option, the flat hood option gets dropped, and they add something like memory seats. 

What are your guesses? Mechanically I bet it stays the same.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I wonder if the '06 GTO will be like the '99-'00 Contour SVT. The '00 was just the left over production for the '99. That might explain why they have been holding the '05 back trying to move the '04.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

bluhaven said:


> New to this forum, 1st post. I took the 05 goat for a test drive last night and was wondering what kind of prices I can expect to pay for it. Salesman quoted me $36,000 out the door but that seems awfullyl high. Really like the car just don't want to be taken to the cleaners. arty:


 You need to ask yourself if it would be in your best interest to wait until fall and pay many thousands less, possibly 8-10 thousand less as was seen on the 04's.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

With Porsches and even high production cars like the RX7 it seems somebody walked up to the assembly line stepped in between two cars and pointed to the car in front and said that is last years model, then turned around and said that is next years model.

I had an 85 RX7 that was made i believe in June of 84 while my buddy that lived across the street from me had an 84 300ZX that was made in July of 84. Who had the older car?


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Will the 06 be a carryover of the 05?


----------



## ShahulX (Jan 3, 2005)

drmustang said:


> You need to ask yourself if it would be in your best interest to wait until fall and pay many thousands less, possibly 8-10 thousand less as was seen on the 04's.


In agree.... I worked for a dealer once... (not long ago)... they need to get rid of the 04's, which they have a ton of... they will try and maybe only discount the 05's a bit to make the 04's more attractive...they will say 50hp vs 5K in rebates??? which is right of them to do (smart buisness sense)

I would wait if you wanna save ALOT of money... I am planning this too... hoping for like August on this or a C6 if I can afford it

-shu


----------



## bp1281 (Jan 14, 2005)

Xman

I picked up my 05 this morning at 8:00 and drove it back to my dealer for additional prep and delivery. I got to put 140 miles on it. I tend to agree with you that there may be no comparison to my 69 runner. The jury is still out until I get it broken in and really get to see what this thing will do. My initial impressions of this car can be summed up in one word....WOW...It is a pleasure to drive, tight suspension, good sound system and best of all POWER and lots of it...even though I didn't push it anywhere near its limits. I found good acceleration and response at both the top and the bottom end of the ranges I tested which were only at maybe 3/4 throttle.
I'll let you know how I feel about trading my allegiance from a 69 runner to a 05 GTO in another 400 miles or so.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

bp1281

Sounds like you are using the old break-in paradigm. I've converted to the new break-in concept for modern day engines that are built to closer tolerances and finer honing. Recommend you check this out.

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

Legionaire said:


> Look in the NW, SD. ND. MT. WY etc. I can find 05's for $31547 to $32300 all day long. Then if you know some one in MT. tag it there for the 1st 6 months and you get out of paying sales tax arty:


Legionaire, I like the way you think man

:cheers :cheers :cheers :cheers


----------



## bp1281 (Jan 14, 2005)

Xman
Good article... I don't need much encouragement to put the pedal to the metal...It is directly contradicting the owners manual...but then again, in the end, who can tell what method was used to actually break in an engine..I'll sleep on this one overnight...What about it out there...Is there any other feedback as to how I should break in a new engine???

:confused


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14420


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

I know, we all want to get a car for the best value out there. And, I for one, never paid sticker for a car. It comes down to a simple supply/demand formula. If the 05 GTO does welll, you will absolutely not see the huge rebates like 04. On top of this, they have cut production further decreasing the supply. 

If you start seeing the huge rebates later this year, you must then start questioning how much longer GM will keep the GTO around. 

Find a good dealership that is willing to work with you and drive home an 05.

Then, when you pull up to the line, punch it, you can look back and...... :seeya: :seeya: And get looks like.....


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I know the '07 is going to be based on a new platform and built in the US, but does anyone know anything about the '06?


There is only speculation right now, but from looking on some of the Australian automotive forums, they say the 06 will only be a further refined 05. They are attempting to make the chassis lighter, maybe some minor interior upgrades (non-specific) and maybe even a power moon/sunroof. The only thing that I have seen consistently is the earlier production start in the May/June timeframe. The ZETA platform that is mentioned is already being used on one of the Holden vehicles. I'm not sure which one, I think it's a sedan. But hey, it's all speculation right now. I have been looking about once a week for any info on the 06's. When I find some decent info, I will definitely share. :cheers


----------



## Reaper (Dec 20, 2004)

Xman said:


> They are going for list which is basically $34,000 plus you have TTL so $36K may be about right. No incentive to go below MSRP when its just out and 04s are still around. My brother looked at GTOs in FL last weekend and they were talking about being marked up above MSRP at some dealers in the area. There is a GM Loyalty discount of $1500 if you own a GM product right now. This price is cheap compared to what the Aussie's and Brit's have to pay (50 to 100% more than the US). Also a deal when you compare it to the Vette or CTS-V.


Hiyas,

It's difficult to do a direct comparison to the Australian Monaro. On a straight $$$ conversion the US GTO is definatly cheaper however the GTO has far less luxo toys than the Monaro. In raw dollar terms the Monaro is roughly 20% more expensive than a GTO. 

Michael


----------

